# Cylinder Heads needed 04 A6 3.0L



## ChrisRoser (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a set of rebuilt heads for my 04 A6 3.0L. Can't seem to find anyone who sells them. 
Anyone know of a vendor or even a rebuilder? I live in NY.

Thanks


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

what are wrong with yours and why do you want them rebuilt? you can call me, 615-248-9466, ask for Jerry. Need a little more info


----------

